# Building a HTPC or Amazon Fire TV?



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey all, 

So I am after either a HTPC which I want to build my self, however can anyone help me with where I can find components? I am thinking of building one based on a AM1 motherboard /cpu. Where can I find a HTPC case and a mini itx motherboard? I can't seem to find any online. 

My other option would be to just buy a Amazon fire TV from. Amazon and as I have family. Coming over in 2 weeks time I can buy it from Amazon UK for £69 but I am just worried if it will come with the latest version and then not able to root it to enable the USB to run an external hdd. 

I need the box mainly for XBMC so I can stream English channels and some other stuff.. 

Thanks all


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

There are a few HTPC cases being sold at Gear Up (Gear-Up dot me). Lots of AM1 mobos available as well.

Their support team is terrific, they will help you.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You know, I haven't got a clue what you're talking about, we're only meant to use English on this forum you know...


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I sold a load of kit to a company that was building their own machines using Mini ITX boards, here are the parts they used:

AD560KWOHJBOX AMD A SERIES A8-5600K
FM2A75M-ITX ASROCK FM2A75M-ITX MOTHERBOARD
CT2KIT51264BA160B	Crucial 8GB DDR3 1600mhz Non ECC
SDSSDP-128G-G25 Sandisk SSD 128GB
ELITE 120-ELITE 500 Cooler Master Elite 120 Mini ITX inc 500W Power Supply 
MSI-R7850-1GD5 AMD 7850 Graphics Card

Red is part code as can't space properly 

I also have a haswell spec if you want that.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Lulu were selling an Android box for less than 200 AED in their electrical department - this has loads of apps already on it - including XBMC - so easy, cheap way of getting what you want.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Great, thanks guys.
and sorry The Rascal lool 

londonmandan thanks for the suggestion but I think that build is a bit overkill for me, I won't be using it for any gaming it will be a pure htpc for streaming mostly, specially the GPU it is way overkill I think, and also noise levels wouldn't be quiet with that. 

but do you sell parts here in Dubai or? do you have a shop somewhere or you just do it from home/mobile?

Stevesolar - do you know which android boxes? I have an older android box the G boxes, it does work okayish but I do get some stutter on some high quality videos and I do eventually want the box to kind of be the main media center with all blu ray rips etc stored on it, and need it to be as fast and smooth as I can afford  . But will go check them out as I believe there is some Minix x8 android boxes that are quite good and thanks for the suggestion.


----------

